# تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2008)

سلام ونعمه 

0نعم تخيل0
تخيل انك تزوجت وألهتك الحياة الزوجية و الأولاد و لم تستطيع

أن تدخل المنتدى

تخيل أنك سافرت الى مكان بعيد حيث انك لم تستطيع 

التواصل مع المنتدى

تخيل 

تخيل

تخيلوبعد عشر سنوات تذكرت هذا المنتدى الذي كنت فيه عضو

متميز كتبت مواضيع و رديت على المواضيع و الكل يعرفك 

و تسلم على هذا و تشكر هذا و تضحك مع هذا

و تسأل عن اخبار هذا و تتذكر كل الايام التي مرة عليك 

و فجأة فارقت المنتدى

و الآن فكرت انك تشغل الكمبيوتر و تفتح هذا المنتدى

و لكن للأسف الشديد نسيت كلمة المرور ثم حاولت 

و حاولت مرارا و تكرارا

حتى تذكرت كلمة المرور فتح المنتدى و كل شيء فيه 

تغير لون الصفحة و طريقة الكتابة و اسم الاعضاء

تتذكر كل الايام التي مرة عليك و تتذكر من هو اول ما تدخل 

بيسلم عليك وبيرحب فيك تتذكر يوم كنت تروح و تشوف 

المتواجدين حاليا و تشوف اصدقاءك موجودين 

ولا مو داخلين للحين تتذكر كل موضوع كتبته و كل

موضوع رديت عليه 

تنظر في اسفل الصفحة ترى اسامي غير معروفة لديك 

حينها تذرف الدموع من عينيك و تقول اين الأصدقاء

اين الاعضاء الذين كنت ارد على مواضيعهم اين 

الاعضاء الذين كنت اضحك معاهم اين الاصدقاء الذين

كانوا يساعدوني في ترتيب المواضيع

حينها تحس و تعلم معنى الصداقة و اجمل الحظات التي

عشت معهم تذهب الى ملفك الشخصي

تبحث عنه حتى تجده ترى فيه آخر موضوع كتبته 

و تقرأ ما كتبته و تقرأ الردود من الاعضاء حتى 

يقع نظرك على الأعضاء الذين كنت معهم و تضحك 

معاهم و تبحث عنهم في المنتدي

و لكن للاسف لن تجدهم كلهم راحو و ترك هذا المنتدي 

و ترك بصمة بيضاء له

حينها تتذكر كل شيء و تبدأ بالشهيق و ستذرف الدموع 

بعدها ستفرح اذا كان عندك موضوع افاد الجميع

و ستندم اذا زعلت حد في الردود

و المعاملة ستخرج من المنتدى و تقول اين الاصدقاء

ليتني اتواصل معهم 

و اكلمهم مثل الايام التي مضت ستضع يديك على

وجهك و دموعك تذرف

تخيل

و

تخيل
نعم انها تلك الايام

اجعل الكل يتكلم عنك بسيرة طيبة حتى بعد عشر سنوات 

تخيل وقول لي ماهو شعورك !!!!!!!!!!!

..

..

..
و أنا أقرأ هذا الموضوع أصابني الحزن

وكادت العبرة أن تخنقني... لاأتصور فراق أحبتي

ولا أتخيل نفسي في هذا الموقف الصعب والمحزن

وفعلاَ نحن محاسبون على كل كلمة تخطها أيدينا

سواء أكانت طيبة أم خلافها...

واتمنى أن تكون حروفنا صادقه فى كل كلامه 

حتى بعد مماتنا أو غيابنا

بعد عمرا طويل للجميع ​


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

*ياااااااااه يا كوكو
عن جد لما اتخيلت المنظر ده حزنت جداااااا
وعنيا دمعت
وعرفت بجد انى مقدرش استغنى عن المنتدى ومقدرس اسيبه 
ولا عن احلى اعضاء عرفتهم واحلى صداقات
بجد حزنت جدا لما اتخيلت منظر زى ده
موضوع بجد اكتر من رائع
وعندك حق فى كل كلمة
لازم سيرتنا تكون طيبة عشن لما ندخل نفتكر بعض بالخير
وانشاء الله محدش يسيب المنتدى ابدااااااااا
ونفضل صحاب واصدقاء كلنا للابد
وعن جد يا كوكو كلمة رائع قليلة جداااااااااااا على الموضوع
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



جيلان قال:


> *ياااااااااه يا كوكو
> عن جد لما اتخيلت المنظر ده حزنت جداااااا
> وعنيا دمعت
> وعرفت بجد انى مقدرش استغنى عن المنتدى ومقدرس اسيبه
> ...





مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير ياجيلان على مروووووووورك 
وبأذن يسوع ماحدش يسيب المنتدى 
ونفض اصدقاء للابد​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

اكيد مش شيء سهل على اى حد انه يفارق منتدى يكون بيحبه وله فيه اصدقاء وموضوعات ومشاركات ومش ببالغ لو قلت انه بيكون زى مكان غالى علينا بتجمعنا فيه الذكريات الجميله مع اصدقائنا .......تشاركنا معاهم فى المناسبات الحلوه بالتهنئه والفرحه من القلب وساندنا بعض فى مشكله او ضيقه بالكلمه الطيبه المعزيه ..تبادلنا الاسرار واصبح هناك اشخاص لهم مكان فى حياتنا اليوميه نبحث عنهم لنطمئن عليهم  ونقلق لغيابهم نصلى من اجلهم ويصلوا من اجلنا ...فعلا يا كوكو موضوع جميل بيخلينا نشكر ربنا على وجودنا فى منتدى رائع زى منتدى الكنيسه اللى مجمعنا كأسره واحده......ميرررسى ليك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

يمكن انا حسيت ب دى اوى وجت علياا ايام فعلا رجعت لاول مواضيع واول ردود رديتها كان فى ناس اختفت كنت بشوف الايام دى واعيط بس فعلا مش متخيلة انى ابعد المنتدى خاالص الا لحالة معينة هى دى ممكن تخلينى اسيبة بس حتى لو سبته اكيد هصليلة 
اتكتبت فى صفاحته احلام وامال فى دموع نزلت لقراية مواضيع فى حاجات كتير اوى المنتدى مش زى اى منتدى فى حاجة غريبة بتشد ​


----------



## sweetly heart (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

كو كو مان فعلا الذكريات من اصعب الالم الذى يشعر به الانسان انا جديد على المنتدى وما الى فيه صلة اكبيرة فيه اعضاء و مواضيع يستحقون كل الاحترام والتقدير وانا معجب اكثير به لانهم مسيحيين حقيقيين لكن لو فكرت بعد سنة كيف المنتدى يكون اتوقع انو يصبح منتدى يهودى تلموذى لانى ملاحظ فيه متسللين تلموذيين يشكلون خطر على المنتدى 

شكرا اخى كوكو مان فعلا افكار حساسة جدا ومرتبة والرب يباركك دائما


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير على مروووووووووووووووووركم الجميل 
نورتوا الموضوع 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى يادونا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياميرنا 
مرسىىىىىىىىى يا سويتى ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

*ياه يا كوكو فعلا كلام جامد موت 
انا فعلا بكيت لما قريته 
انت عارف انا لما ببع عنه يوم او يكون الشبكة واقعة 
بحزن جدا وبيبقى واحشنى واحشنى كل حاجة فية 
شكل صفحتة الاعضاء 
كل حاجة مواتضيعة 
ويارب نفضل كدة على طول
ونفسى لو حد غاب ونعرف هو مين نكلمة 
وياريت يكون ده من الامشرفين او الادارة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ياه يا كوكو فعلا كلام جامد موت
> انا فعلا بكيت لما قريته
> انت عارف انا لما ببع عنه يوم او يكون الشبكة واقعة
> بحزن جدا وبيبقى واحشنى واحشنى كل حاجة فية
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياانجى على مروووووووووورك ​​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

بصراحة يا اسكندرانى هذة هى الدنيا
ومثلها المنتديات ناس تيجى وتروح 
ومفيش حاجة بتثبت على حالها سوى الكلمة الطيبة
والبصمة البيضاء ذات الشفافية المندمجة بالمحبة
وشكرا على الموضوع القيم والواقعى
كوكو
ودمت بود​


----------



## SALVATION (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

_جميل كوكو الموضوع 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## artamisss (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

انا حصل معايا الموضوع ده فعلا 
بس مافارقتش المنتدى 10 سنين ولا حاجه 
هما 9 شهور بس 
بس حيست بكل اللى انت قلته ده واحيانا بقعد اقلب دلوقتى ف مواضيعى واكتب فيها رد واحاول استرجع 
الذى مضى 

ربنا يسامحك فكرتنى بيه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



وليم تل قال:


> بصراحة يا اسكندرانى هذة هى الدنيا
> ومثلها المنتديات ناس تيجى وتروح
> ومفيش حاجة بتثبت على حالها سوى الكلمة الطيبة
> والبصمة البيضاء ذات الشفافية المندمجة بالمحبة
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا على مروووووووووورك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل كوكو الموضوع
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​_



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى كتير ياتونى على مروووووووووورك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



artamisss قال:


> انا حصل معايا الموضوع ده فعلا
> بس مافارقتش المنتدى 10 سنين ولا حاجه
> هما 9 شهور بس
> بس حيست بكل اللى انت قلته ده واحيانا بقعد اقلب دلوقتى ف مواضيعى واكتب فيها رد واحاول استرجع
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا على مرووووووووووورك 
وانا اسف اذا كنت فكرت ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

بجد موضوع رائع وانا فعلا لما اسيبكم وبروح الكلية ببقي حاسة اني واحيدة ومعيش حد خالص ببقي مخنوقة ومضايقة واوا ما بادخل البيت بجري بسرعة علي الكمبيوتر وافتحه ولفتح المنتدي واشوف اخباره لانكم بجد بتوحشوني وبقيت مش بقدر استغني عنكم لانكم بجد عيلتي التانية 
مرسي كتير ليك يا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

رغم اني جديد عليكم في المنتدى ..
ورغم ان اغلبكم لسة مايعرفنيش بس انا تقريبا عرفتكم كلكم

بجد بجد .. الموضوع اثر فيا جدا ..

ربنا يبارك خدمة المنتدى


----------



## mero_engel (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

*بجد فعلا موضوع صعب يا كوكو*
*ولو الواحد فكر فيه شويه وتخيله*
*هيصعب عليه الموقف*
*عشان كده الواحد بيتمني انه مفيش حاجه تمثله عقبه قدام ويقدر يتابع حتي لو مكنش بنفس الوقت اللي الواحد كان بيتواجد فيه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع وانا فعلا لما اسيبكم وبروح الكلية ببقي حاسة اني واحيدة ومعيش حد خالص ببقي مخنوقة ومضايقة واوا ما بادخل البيت بجري بسرعة علي الكمبيوتر وافتحه ولفتح المنتدي واشوف اخباره لانكم بجد بتوحشوني وبقيت مش بقدر استغني عنكم لانكم بجد عيلتي التانية
> مرسي كتير ليك يا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل ده



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووورك يامرمر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> رغم اني جديد عليكم في المنتدى ..
> ورغم ان اغلبكم لسة مايعرفنيش بس انا تقريبا عرفتكم كلكم
> 
> بجد بجد .. الموضوع اثر فيا جدا ..
> ...



لا ازاى احنا اذا ماكناش نعرفك شخصيا فااحنا نعرفك من مواضيعك المميزه والجميله 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووورك الجميل​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



mero_engel قال:


> *بجد فعلا موضوع صعب يا كوكو*
> *ولو الواحد فكر فيه شويه وتخيله*
> *هيصعب عليه الموقف*
> *عشان كده الواحد بيتمني انه مفيش حاجه تمثله عقبه قدام ويقدر يتابع حتي لو مكنش بنفس الوقت اللي الواحد كان بيتواجد فيه*​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير ياميرو على مروووووووووورك ​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



kokoman قال:


> لا ازاى احنا اذا ماكناش نعرفك شخصيا فااحنا نعرفك من مواضيعك المميزه والجميله​
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووورك الجميل ​


 
شكرا على ردك الرقيق

طيب دي لعبة من وحي موضوعك ارائع
يارب تعجبكم
اله الزمن .. لعبة جديدة


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> شكرا على ردك الرقيق
> 
> طيب دي لعبة من وحي موضوعك ارائع
> يارب تعجبكم
> اله الزمن .. لعبة جديدة



لعبه جميله جدا مرسىىىىىىى جدا​​


----------



## فونتالولو (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

سلام الرب يسوع 
 الموضوع حلو اوي بس بيوجع الواحد ايه غير الصدقه دا موضوع صعب اوي
ربنا يعوضك و مننساش المنتدي ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Meriamty (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*




احساس فعلا صعب جداا 

بس بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدا يا كوكو تسلم ايديك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 




​


----------



## ارووجة (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



> تخيل وقول لي ماهو شعورك !!!!!!!!!!!



مش عايزة اتخيل  

يمكن الانسان يمر بظروف  وينشغل عن المنتدى
بس اكيد رح يكون عالقليلة شي عشر دقايق كل يوم او حتى كل اسبوع يفوت ويطمنا  ويكلمنا
او حتى خمس دقايق

بكرة بعد كم شهر هخش الجامعة...اكيد رح يكون عالقليلة شي ساعة اكون فاضية و افوت المنتدى
او لما اتجوز اول حاجة هجيبها  هو الكمبيوتر...ولما يصيرلي عائلة...اكيد هدبّر شي ساعة وهخش المنتدى

مابتصور سنين وايام واوقات حلوة  اتخلا  عنها  وابعد عنها

انا بجد متعلقة كتير في المنتدى وفي كل اعضاءه  هو بمثابة عيلتي واخواتي...انا من غيره ماكنت بعرف شو صرلي
في عدة اعضاء ضحكنا مع بعض ومرحنا ولسه لهلئ
حتى بالاوقات الصعبة كنا نضحك  يعني  لولا هدول الاشخاص ماكنت بضحك من فترة  طويلة بجد
واشخاص بيعرفوني اكتر من اهلي
مابقدر ابعد عنهم...المنتدى صار جزء من حياتي


بتمنى من كل الاعضاء مهما  كانو مشغولين  
يدبّرووا  عالقليلة شي     عشر دقايق  يخشو منتداهم  ويكلمونا  وتبقى الايام الحلوة دايما
نحنا عائلة وحدة وكل يوم بتكبر هالعائلة  
ربنا مايحرمنا من بعض
ياااااااااااارب

مابتصور شخص يرضى يعيش بعيد عن اهله واخواته

ميرسي عالموضوع المؤثر

سلام


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

*يا احبائي هي الدنيا كدا وطبيعة الحياة *
*هي التغيير ناس تاتي واخرين يدهبوا *
:99:
*وايام بتدور . ومشاغل الحياة بتجبرك *
*انك ننخلي عن اشياء كثيرة وقد تكون*
*مهمة **في حياتك معظم اتلاعضاء *
*سيكون لديهم عملهم وحياتهم *
*الخاصة   :heat:*​ 
*يا تري مين يضمن وجوده بعد عشرة سنوات *
*ربنا يعطيكم الصحة وطول العمر مع الرب يسوع .*

*وربنا يديم محبتكم بعضكم لبعض *​ 

*لكن انا اتخيل لو احد الاعضاء حاول البحث عن كل الموجودين *
*الان اعتقد انه سيجد 90 % من الشباب والشابات اصبحوا *
*متزوجين30: ومسئولون عن عائلتهم الصغير*


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع حلو اوي بس بيوجع الواحد ايه غير الصدقه دا موضوع صعب اوي
> ربنا يعوضك و مننساش المنتدي ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



Meriamty قال:


> احساس فعلا صعب جداا
> 
> بس بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدا يا كوكو تسلم ايديك
> 
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووورك يامريمتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



ارووجة قال:


> مش عايزة اتخيل
> 
> يمكن الانسان يمر بظروف  وينشغل عن المنتدى
> بس اكيد رح يكون عالقليلة شي عشر دقايق كل يوم او حتى كل اسبوع يفوت ويطمنا  ويكلمنا
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير يا اروجة على مروووووووووورك
نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *يا احبائي هي الدنيا كدا وطبيعة الحياة *
> *هي التغيير ناس تاتي واخرين يدهبوا *
> :99:
> *وايام بتدور . ومشاغل الحياة بتجبرك *
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

تخيل

وجهك و دموعك تذرف

تخيل

و

تخيل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

ربنااااااااااا يسامحك يا كوكو 

جررريت الزمن بينا عشر سنين مرة واحدة 

انا عيزاااه يجرى يغايت بكرة بس علشان اخلص امتحانات هههههه 

مش عشر سنين 

بس بجد اللى اللى يشترك فى منتدى زى ده صعب جدااااااا 

انه يقعد 10 سنين ميفتحش ده مستحييييييييل 

وبعدين جواز مين وعيال مين اللى تشغلنا يا كوكو عن المنتدى

ساعتهاااااااا انا هجيبلكم العيال وابوهم فى المنتدى 

واتصرفوا انتوا معاهم بقى :new6::new6:​


----------



## جاسى (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

*بجد بجد بجد
باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامانه
 انا ده اللى حصلى انهردا
ههههههههه
كان بقالى يومين بكتب فى الباثورد ومش فكراه خالص وفجاه اتبعت ميل بيقولى تم وقف حسابك فى المنتدى انا طبعا كنت هموت فيها بس بعدها فهمت انى على اساس انه افتكر ان فى حد كان هيسرق البتاع فبعتلى انه شخص حاول الدخول وطبعا الشخص ده انا للاسف
وفعلا انا قصرت اوى الفتره اللى فاتت فى المنتدى
بجد ميرسى كتيييييييييير على الموضوع ده راااااااااائع جدااااااااااا
الرب يباركك
وانتوا بجد كللللللكم وحشتونى كتيييييييير طبعا اللى انا اعرفهم علشان فى كتير انا دلوقتى معرفهومش حتى الاشكال اتغيرت ههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ربنااااااااااا يسامحك يا كوكو ​
> 
> جررريت الزمن بينا عشر سنين مرة واحدة ​
> انا عيزاااه يجرى يغايت بكرة بس علشان اخلص امتحانات هههههه ​
> ...


مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك يامرمر 
وان شاء يسوع نفضل ديما موجودين فى المنتدى  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



جاسى قال:


> *بجد بجد بجد​*
> *باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامانه*
> *انا ده اللى حصلى انهردا*
> *ههههههههه*
> ...



تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
ههههههههههههههههه

بس ماتنسيس الباسورد تانى 

نورتى ياباشا الموضوع 

*



الاشكال اتغيرت 

أنقر للتوسيع...


مين الالى غيرها ماحنا اهه زى مااحنا 
بس المنتدى بقى احلى واحلى *​


----------



## جاسى (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



> مين الالى غيرها ماحنا اهه زى مااحنا
> بس المنتدى بقى احلى واحلى


ههههههه
لا لا لا لا فهمتنى غلط اصدى الاشكال اللى هى اللى بيضحك واللى مكشراللى هى ديه ما بين قوسينp)شوفتهم
هههههههههه
واه فعلا بجد المنتدى احلو اوىى زياده ماهو اصلا تحفففففه
بجد ربنا يبارككم كلكم*​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



جاسى قال:


> ههههههه
> لا لا لا لا فهمتنى غلط اصدى الاشكال اللى هى اللى بيضحك واللى مكشراللى هى ديه ما بين قوسينp)شوفتهم
> هههههههههه
> واه فعلا بجد المنتدى احلو اوىى زياده ماهو اصلا تحفففففه
> بجد ربنا يبارككم كلكم


 
هههههههههههههههههه
اه عارفهم دول 
ويارب يبقى احلا كمان وكمان 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## sameh7610 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

انا فعلاً يا كوكو حسيت بالكلام دوة الفترة اللى فاتت وكان

احساس وحش اوووى لما غيبت عن المنتدى وعلى اصدقائى اللى فيه

واتمنى محدش يحس الاحساس دوة

موضوع جميل اوووى يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## maro52 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

الموضوع حل اوي فعلا انا كنت متغيبه عن المنتدي بقالي فتره كبيره ولما رجعت لقيت ناس جديده وبالرغم ان في ناس كتير عارفاها بس حاسه اني تايهه فيه بجد ميرسي يا كوكو موضوع تحفه


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

*ميرسي يا كيرلس على الموضوع الجميل ده*
*بس ربنا يستر وما ادخلش على المنتدى بعد عشر سنين والاقى نفسي لسة ما اشتغلتش*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



sameh7610 قال:


> انا فعلاً يا كوكو حسيت بالكلام دوة الفترة اللى فاتت وكان​
> 
> احساس وحش اوووى لما غيبت عن المنتدى وعلى اصدقائى اللى فيه​
> واتمنى محدش يحس الاحساس دوة​
> ...


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياسامح نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



maro52 قال:


> الموضوع حل اوي فعلا انا كنت متغيبه عن المنتدي بقالي فتره كبيره ولما رجعت لقيت ناس جديده وبالرغم ان في ناس كتير عارفاها بس حاسه اني تايهه فيه بجد ميرسي يا كوكو موضوع تحفه





مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يامارو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *ميرسي يا كيرلس على الموضوع الجميل ده*
> 
> *بس ربنا يستر وما ادخلش على المنتدى بعد عشر سنين والاقى نفسي لسة ما اشتغلتش*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياماريان 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*سدق و انا عم بقرأ بالموضوع حسيت بشي غريب حسيت اني للحظات مكتئب عنجد فراق الاحباب كتير اشي صعب و خصوصا للي مجربة من قبل اكتر من مرة*
*للأسف رح احس هدا الشعور بعد سنة لاني رح انقطع لمدة سنة عن المنتدى بسبب التوجيهي ( الثانوية العامة ) بتمنى الكل يكون موجود بعد رجعتي و بالعكس تزيدوا كمان*

*عنجد شكرا كتير على الموضوع أخوك فارس*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



faris Sd4l قال:


> *سدق و انا عم بقرأ بالموضوع حسيت بشي غريب حسيت اني للحظات مكتئب عنجد فراق الاحباب كتير اشي صعب و خصوصا للي مجربة من قبل اكتر من مرة*
> 
> *للأسف رح احس هدا الشعور بعد سنة لاني رح انقطع لمدة سنة عن المنتدى بسبب التوجيهي ( الثانوية العامة ) بتمنى الكل يكون موجود بعد رجعتي و بالعكس تزيدوا كمان*​
> *عنجد شكرا كتير على الموضوع أخوك فارس*
> ...


ربنا معاك وبالنجاح ان شاء الله 
وترجعلنا بالسلامه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

و أنا أقرأ هذا الموضوع أصابني الحزن

وكادت العبرة أن تخنقني... لاأتصور فراق أحبتي

ولا أتخيل نفسي في هذا الموقف الصعب والمحزن

وفعلاَ نحن محاسبون على كل كلمة تخطها أيدينا

سواء أكانت طيبة أم خلافها...

واتمنى أن تكون حروفنا صادقه فى كل كلامه 

حتى بعد مماتنا أو غيابنا

بعد عمرا طويل للجميع 

بصراحه بعد الكلام ده
مقدرش اقول اى حاجه تانى
ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع القيه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> و أنا أقرأ هذا الموضوع أصابني الحزن​
> 
> وكادت العبرة أن تخنقني... لاأتصور فراق أحبتي​
> ولا أتخيل نفسي في هذا الموقف الصعب والمحزن​
> ...


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك يانفين 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## christ & christ (19 يونيو 2008)

واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء 
                              ليه بس كده زعلتنى طب استنى شويه لما اخلص الواءوائات بتاعتى
واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء




شكرااااااااااااا على الموضوع الررررررررررررررررروعة ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



christ & Christ قال:


> واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء
> ليه بس كده زعلتنى طب استنى شويه لما اخلص الواءوائات بتاعتى
> واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ياستى براحتك خلاصى الواء بتاعتك على مهلك 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

*حبيبى كوكو مان *
*مش من السهل ابدا صدقنى نسيان ناس احبة على القلب *
*عشت معاهم ضحكة حلوة او دمعة شو من قلبنا*
*مو بيسعنى غير انة بيكون شعزر حزين بيمزجة الافتقاد *
*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *حبيبى كوكو مان *
> 
> *مش من السهل ابدا صدقنى نسيان ناس احبة على القلب *
> *عشت معاهم ضحكة حلوة او دمعة شو من قلبنا*
> ...


كلام جميل جدا ياجوجو 
صح مش من السهل انى الواحد ينسى ناس حبهم فعلا من قلبه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## sapry (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*




 
*شكرا كوكو على هذا الموضوع الرائع*
*الذى اجبرنى على الجلوس مع نفسى واتخيل وسألت نفسى سؤال*
*هل يستطيع احد ان يستغنى او يبعد عن بيته الذى يوجد فيه الاهل والاحباب والاخ والاخت والصديق والصديقه والابن والابنه؟؟؟؟*
*طبعا لالالالالالالالالا*
*هذا المنتدى هو بيتى*
*فيا صديقى*
*هلم نسعى انت وانا ان نجعل الشمس تشرق كل صباح فى قلب كل انسان*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



sapry قال:


> *شكرا كوكو على هذا الموضوع الرائع*
> *الذى اجبرنى على الجلوس مع نفسى واتخيل وسألت نفسى سؤال*
> *هل يستطيع احد ان يستغنى او يبعد عن بيته الذى يوجد فيه الاهل والاحباب والاخ والاخت والصديق والصديقه والابن والابنه؟؟؟؟*
> *طبعا لالالالالالالالالا*
> ...


 
كلام جميل ياباشا 
اكيد الواحد مش بيقدر يبعد عن بيته واهله واصداقه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## كوك (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*

بجد  موضوع  فوق  الرائع

بجد   انا مقدرش  اتخيل ده  علشان لو  اتخيلت ده  هعيط

بجد انا مش عارف اسيب المنتدى انا حبيت المنتدى ومش هقدر اسيب المنتدى باصدقائى  


ونشكور ربنا   ونشكور كوكو  مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تخيل دخلت المنتدى بعد عشره سنوات!*



كوك قال:


> بجد موضوع فوق الرائع
> 
> بجد انا مقدرش اتخيل ده علشان لو اتخيلت ده هعيط
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك ياكوك 
وكلمتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## yousteka (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*تخيل ....تخيل.....بعد.....دخلت.....*

*تخيل انك دخلت بعد 10 سنوات* 






*تخيل إنك دخلت المنتدى بعد 10 سنوات [إنقطاع]....؟؟*


نعم تخيل..تخيل..تخيل... 

إنك تدخل المنتدى بعد عشر سنوات ماهو شعورك...؟؟؟؟؟

تخيل أنك تزوجت وألهتك الحياة الزوجية و الأولاد و لم تستطيع أن تدخل المنتدى

تخيل أنك سافرت الى مكان بعيد حيث إنك لم تستطيع التواصل مع المنتدى...!!


تخيل...

تخيل...

تخيل...



وبعد عشر سنوات تذكرت هذا المنتدى الذي كنت فيه عضو متميز كتبت مواضيع و رديت

على المواضيع و الكل يعرفك و تسلم على هذا و تشكر هذا وتفقد هـــذا و تضحك مع 

هذا وتسئل عن أخبار هذا و تتذكر كل الأيام التي مرة عليك و فجأة فارقت المنتدى..؟؟

والآن فكرت أنك تشغل الكمبيوتر و تفتح هذه المنتدى و فتحت المنتدي ولكن للأسف

الشديد نسيت كلمة المرور ثم حــــــــاولت و حـــــــــــاولت مرارا و تكرارا....

حتى تذكرت كلمة المرور فتح المنتدى و كل شيء فيه تغير.......



لــــــــون الصفحة.. 

وطــــــــــريقة الكتـــــابة..

وأسم الاعضـــــــــــــــــــــــاء..

تتذكر كل الأيـــــــــــــــام التي مرت عليك..!!

وتتذكر من أول ما تدخل بيسلم عليك وبيرحب فيك..!!

تتذكر يوم كنت تروح و تشوف المتواجدين حاليا..!!

وتشوف أصدقاءك موجودين ولا مايدخلون الحين..!!

تتذكر كل موضوع كتبته و كل موضوع رديت عليه..!!

تنظر في أسفل الصفحة ترى أســـــــــــامي "غير معروفه" لديك حينها تذرف 

الدمــــــــوووع من عينيك و تقول أين الأصدقاء..؟؟

أين الأعضاء الذين كنت أرد على مواضيعهم..؟؟

أين الأعضاء الذين كنت أضحك معاهم..؟؟

أين الاصدقاء الذين كانوا يساعدوني في ترتيب المواضيع...؟؟

حينها تحس و تعلم معنى الصـــــــــداقة وأجمل الحظات التي عشت معهم تذهب الى

ملفك الشخصي تبحث عنه حتى تجده ترى فيه آخر موضوع كتبته و تقرأ ما كتبته..

و تقرأ الردود من الأعضاء حتى يقع نظرك على الأعضاء الذين كنت معهم و تضحك 

معاهم..



وتبحث عنهم في المنتدى ولكن للأســــــــف لن تجدهم كلن راح و ترك هذا المنتدى 

وترك بصمة بيضاء له...

حينها تتذكر كل شيء و تبدأ بالشهيق و ستذرف الدمـــــــــووووع..

بعدها ستفرح إذا كان عندك موضوع أفاد الجميع و ستندم إذا زعلت أحد في الردود

و المعاملة ستخرج من المنتدى و تقول أين الاصدقاء ليتني اتواصل معهم....

وأكلمهم مثل الأيام التي مضت ستضع يديك على وجهك و دموووعك تذرف..


تخيل...

وتخيل...

نعم إنها تلك الأيـــــــــــــــــام..

أجعل الكل يتكلم عنك بسيرة طيبة حتى بعد عشر سنوات.. 

لأنك لاتعلم من بقـــــــــي ومن مــــــــــــــات ومن سيبقى ومن سيمــــــــووووت..؟؟

فالذكــــــــــــرى أجمل شئ في هذه الحيــــــــــاه فتذكروني ماحييتم..

إن طالت الأيـــــــام أو قصــــــــــرت....!!




قولى شعورك ايه فى الوقت ده ؟......





صلولى محتاجه صلاتكم +​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيل ....تخيل.....بعد.....دخلت.....*




> قولى شعورك ايه فى الوقت ده ؟......


بصراحة النهردة صايرة بنوتا حساسة قوي وعلى سيرة الموضوع دمعتي حتنزل 

مرسي يااقمر عالموضوع الحو ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيل ....تخيل.....بعد.....دخلت.....*

بجد انا بعيط لاى ساعتها هكون حزين وهفتكر اجمل ايام  حياتى بس اكيد هلاقى ماى روك
ربنا يباركك يا يوستيكا


----------



## yousteka (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيل ....تخيل.....بعد.....دخلت.....*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> بصراحة النهردة صايرة بنوتا حساسة قوي وعلى سيرة الموضوع دمعتي حتنزل ​
> 
> مرسي يااقمر عالموضوع الحو ​


 


مرررررررررررررررسي ليكي كتير يابنوتة

ويارب نفضل كلنا  في المنتدى على طول​


----------



## yousteka (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيل ....تخيل.....بعد.....دخلت.....*



moviemaker قال:


> بجد انا بعيط لاى ساعتها هكون حزين وهفتكر اجمل ايام حياتى بس اكيد هلاقى ماى روك
> ربنا يباركك يا يوستيكا


 

هههههههه

يارب تلقينا كلنا يابيتر

وماتزعلش لسة حوالي 10 سنين على الكلام ده​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيل ....تخيل.....بعد.....دخلت.....*

*هطب ساااااكتة نتيجة صادمة عصبية حادة هههههه*​


----------



## yousteka (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيل ....تخيل.....بعد.....دخلت.....*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *هطب ساااااكتة نتيجة صادمة عصبية حادة هههههه*​


 


بعد الشر عليكي ياقمر


انشاء الله اي حد تاني

واطمني لسة 10سنين​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيل ....تخيل.....بعد.....دخلت.....*

هزعل اووووووووووووووى بجد عشان اصحابى الى كنت معاهم وبحبهم ويحبونى وبساعدونى لما احتاجهم ويسالوا عليا واسال عليهم مش عارفه عنهم حاجه بس اكيد المدير مش هيكون اتغير هبقا اساله عنهم هههههههههههههه​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

*تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كام سنة
الموضوع منقول وعرفت ان ك و ك و قام بسرده في السابق
واستأذنه واستأذن المشرفين علي اعادة طرحه...

تخيل انك تزوجت واشغلتك الحياة الزوجية و الأولاد و لم تستطيع


أن تدخل المنتدى


تخيل أنك سافرت الى مكان بعيد حيث انك لم تستطيع 


التواصل مع المنتدى


تخيل 


تخيل


تخيل وبعد عشر سنوات تذكرت هذا المنتدى الذي كنت فيه عضو

متميز كتبت مواضيع و رديت على المواضيع و الكل يعرفك 

و تسلم على هذا و تشكر هذا و تضحك مع هذا

و تسأل عن اخبار هذا و تتذكر كل الايام التي مرة عليك 

و فجأة فارقت المنتدى


و الآن فكرت انك تشغل الكمبيوتر و تفتح هذا المنتدى

و لكن للأسف الشديد نسيت كلمة المرور ثم حاولت 

و حاولت مرارا و تكرارا

حتى تذكرت كلمة المرور فتح المنتدى و كل شيء فيه 

تغير لون الصفحة و طريقة الكتابة و اسم الاعضاء

تتذكر كل الايام التي مرت عليك و تتذكر من هو اول ما تدخل 

بيسلم عليك وبيرحب بيك تتذكر يوم كنت تروح و تشوف 

المتواجدين حاليا و تشوف اصدقاءك موجودين 

ولا مش داخلين للحين تتذكر كل موضوع كتبته و كل

موضوع رديت عليه 



تنظر في اسفل الصفحة ترى اسامي غير معروفة لديك 

حينها تذرف الدموع من عينيك و تقول اين الأصدقاء

اين الاعضاء الذين كنت ارد على مواضيعهم اين 

الاعضاء الذين كنت اضحك معاهم اين الاصدقاء الذين

كانوا يساعدوني في ترتيب المواضيع

حينها تحس و تعلم معنى الصداقة و اجمل الحظات التي

عشت معهم تذهب الى ملفك الشخصي

تبحث عنه حتى تجده ترى فيه آخر موضوع كتبته 

و تقرأ ما كتبته و تقرأ الردود من الاعضاء حتى 

يقع نظرك على الأعضاء الذين كنت معهم و تضحك 

معاهم و تبحث عنهم في المنتدي



و لكن للاسف لن تجدهم كلهم راحو و ترك هذا المنتدي 

و ترك بصمة بيضاء له

حينها تتذكر كل شيء و تبدأ بالشهيق و ستذرف الدموع 

بعدها ستفرح اذا كان عندك موضوع افاد الجميع

و ستندم اذا زعلت حد في الردود

و المعاملة ستخرج من المنتدى و تقول اين الاصدقاء

ليتني اتواصل معهم 

و اكلمهم مثل الايام التي مضت ستضع يديك على

وجهك و دموعك تذرف



تخيل

و



تخيل
نعم انها تلك الايام

اجعل الكل يتكلم عنك بسيرة طيبة حتى بعد عشر سنوات 

تخيل وقول لي ماهو شعورك !!!!!!!!!!!


بأمانة منقوول
وممكن يكون متكرر الله اعلم​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

*بصراحة شعرت بالحزن مش عارفة ليه وتاثرت كتير وانا عم بقرا الموضوع​*


----------



## monygirl (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

هى فعلا حاجة صعبة جدا بعد ما الواحد اتعود على ان يكون لية اصحاب تانين فى المنتدى يشاركوا ويشوفوا مواضيعة ويردوا عليها يعنى فى جو من الصداقة فجاة كل دة يروح بس المشكلة لو نحب نرجعة تانى دى حاتبقى المشكلة لانة مش حايلاقى اى حاجة زى ماكانت.انا بشكرك جدا ياbisho raghep


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

*فعلا حاجة صعبة جدا ان الواحد يبعد عن اصدقائة وحبايبة 
انا عن نفسي بازن اللة ناوية افضل في منتدي الكنيسة لاخر  عمري 
وانا عندي اعتقاد ان الواحد لما بيحب حاجة بيعمل المستحيل علشان يفضل معاها ومفيش شيء بيمنعة 
عن الحاجة يالي بيحبها مهما كانت المعوقات 
واتمني يفضل معايا التيم الموجود دة  طول العمر 
اصدقاء واخوات for ever
يا رب منفترقش ابدا من منتدي الكنيسة وتعلو منتديات الكنيسة اكثر واكثر  وتظل تمجد اسم اللة القدوس 
وتكون سبب لخلاص نفس الكثيرين ونفضل مع بعض لغاية ما نبقي عواجيز ومكحكحين 
موضوع جميل يا بيشوووو​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*



rana1981 قال:


> *بصراحة شعرت بالحزن مش عارفة ليه وتاثرت كتير وانا عم بقرا الموضوع​*



*انا عايز اقوليك انا اتاثرت جدا جدا
وقولت اشوف رأيكوا
ربنا يبارك حياااااتك
وتكوني معانا يارنا علي طول
وانا اكون معااااكم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*



monygirl قال:


> هى فعلا حاجة صعبة جدا بعد ما الواحد اتعود على ان يكون لية اصحاب تانين فى المنتدى يشاركوا ويشوفوا مواضيعة ويردوا عليها يعنى فى جو من الصداقة فجاة كل دة يروح بس المشكلة لو نحب نرجعة تانى دى حاتبقى المشكلة لانة مش حايلاقى اى حاجة زى ماكانت.انا بشكرك جدا ياbisho raghep



*حاجة صعبة قوي
قوي
كأنك بتشوفي واحد صاحبك مسافر
او واحد صاحبك بعد عنك
ربنا يقدرنا ويساعدنا ونكون دايما مع بعض
شكرااا ليكي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *فعلا حاجة صعبة جدا ان الواحد يبعد عن اصدقائة وحبايبة
> انا عن نفسي بازن اللة ناوية افضل في منتدي الكنيسة لاخر  عمري
> وانا عندي اعتقاد ان الواحد لما بيحب حاجة بيعمل المستحيل علشان يفضل معاها ومفيش شيء بيمنعة
> عن الحاجة يالي بيحبها مهما كانت المعوقات
> ...


*
يا رب منفترقش ابدا من منتدي الكنيسة وتعلو منتديات الكنيسة اكثر واكثر  وتظل تمجد اسم اللة القدوس 
وتكون سبب لخلاص نفس الكثيرين ونفضل مع بعض لغاية ما نبقي عواجيز ومكحكحين...
يارب يارب دايما
شكرا راجعا ربنا يبارك حيااتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

احساس صعب جدا جدا مش متخيلاة فعلآ

ربنا ما يبعدنا عن المنتدى ولا يحرمنا من احلى اصدقاء و اخوات و احلى زعيم​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

*يااااااااااااااارب مانحس ابدا بالاحساس ده لانه احساس صعب ووحش اوى
ياااااااااارب نفضل كلنا هنا مع بعض علطول فى اجمل منتدى اخوات واصحاب
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا بيشو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

موضوع جميل يا بيشو 

اكيد احساس صعب جدا 

لما تبعد عن المنتدى فتره طويله 

وترجع تانى بعد طول غياب 

انا مش بقدر ابعد عنه يوم واحد 

تقولى ابعد عنه كام سنه 

صعب جدا 
 
ميررررررسى كتير ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> احساس صعب جدا جدا مش متخيلاة فعلآ
> 
> ربنا ما يبعدنا عن المنتدى ولا يحرمنا من احلى اصدقاء و اخوات و احلى زعيم​



*[انشاءلله نفضل علي طول في المنتدي
وأكد علي جملتك
ربنا ما يبعدنا عن المنتدى ولا يحرمنا من احلى اصدقاء و اخوات و احلى زعيم*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*



bent el3dra قال:


> *يااااااااااااااارب مانحس ابدا بالاحساس ده لانه احساس صعب ووحش اوى
> ياااااااااارب نفضل كلنا هنا مع بعض علطول فى اجمل منتدى اخوات واصحاب
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا بيشو​*



*يارب بجد
شكرا يابنت العدرا لمرووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
وياااااااااارب نفضل كلنا هنا مع بعض علطول ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيشو
> 
> اكيد احساس صعب جدا
> 
> ...



*
شكرا ك و ك و 
لمرووووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

*ينهار احساس وحش اوى 

لا ياخويا انا مقدرش ابعد يوم 

ده انا كنت هتجن لما الدكتور قالى تقعدى كام يوم مش تدخلى نت 

تقولى عشر او خمس سنين 

يالهوووووى 

ربنا يخلينا لبعض ويحفظ المنتدى وبيتنا الى مجمعنا دايما ومفرحنا ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*

هو فعلا متكرر يا بيشووووووووووو
بس ميرسى لمجهودك
فعلا لو حصل كل ده هيبقا احساس وحش انك تدخل متلاقيش صحابك الى اتعودت عليهم وكل حاجه هتبقا اتغيرت اكيد​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ينهار احساس وحش اوى
> 
> لا ياخويا انا مقدرش ابعد يوم
> 
> ...



*مفيش حد يقدر
بس الزمن
حد يقدر يقف قدامه
حد يقف قصاد القطار
شكرا ليكي يانجي والف سلامتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: تخيلوا المنتدى بعد كاااااااااام سنة*



swety koky girl قال:


> هو فعلا متكرر يا بيشووووووووووو
> بس ميرسى لمجهودك
> فعلا لو حصل كل ده هيبقا احساس وحش انك تدخل متلاقيش صحابك الى اتعودت عليهم وكل حاجه هتبقا اتغيرت اكيد​



*[]
شكرااااااااا كوكي لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياااااااااااااتك
[/list]​*


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2009)

*تخيل؛؛؛؛ أنك دخلت المنتدى بعد ؛؛؛؛؛؛عش10 ر سنوات ؛؛؛؛؛انقطاع؟؟؟؟!!!*

كيف؟

تخيل أنك دخلت المنتدى بعد عشر سنوات ... 







مــــــــــــــــــا هو شعورك







نعم تخيل 

تخيل انك تزوجت و لهيت بالحياة الزوجية و الأولاد 

و لم تستطيع أن تدخل المنتدى ...

تخيل أنك سافرت الى مكان بعيد حيث انك لم تستطيع التواصل مع المنتدى ...

تخيل 

:big37:

تخيل

:big36:

تخيل 

و بعد عشر سنوات تذكرت هذا المنتدى الذي كنت فيه عضو متميز ...

كتبت مواضيع و رديت على المواضيع و الكل يعرفك...

:696ks:

و تسلم على هذا و تشكر هذا و تضحك مع هذا ...

:t11:

و تسئل عن اخبار هذا و تتذكر كل الايام التي مرت عليك...



و فجأة فارقت المنتدى ...


و الآن فكرت انك تشغل الكمبيوتر و تفتح هذا المنتدى ...

و فتحت المنتدى ...



و لكن للأسف الشديد نسيت كلمة المرور ثم حاولت و حاولت مرارا و تكرارا ...

حتى تذكرت كلمة المرور ...

فتح المنتدى و كل شيء فيه تغير لون الصفحة و طريقة الكتابة 

و اسم الأعضاء ... 



تتذكر كل الايام التي مرت عليك و تتذكر ...

اول ما تدخل تسلم عليك و ترحب بيك ...







تتذكر يوم ما كنت تروح و تشوف المتواجدين حاليا ...

و تشوف أصدقائك موجودين ولا لسه ما دخلوا ..

.





تتذكر كل موضوع كتبته و كل موضوع رديت عليه ...

تنظر في اسفل الصفحة تري اسامي غير معروفة لديك ...

حينها تذرف الدموع من عينيك ..

.





:190vu::crying:


و تقول اين الأصدقاء ؟؟

اين الأعضاء الذين كنت اضحك معهم ؟؟ 






حينها تحس و تعلم معنى الصداقة و اجمل اللحظات التي عشتها معهم ...

تذهب الى ملفك الشخصي تبحث عنهم حتى تجدهم ...

ترى فيه آخر موضوع كتبته و تقرأ ما كتبته و تقرأ الردود ...

حتى يقع نظرك على الأعضاء الذين كنت معهم ، و تضحك معهم ...

و تبحث عنهم في المنتدى ، و لكن للاسف لن تجدهم كلن راح 

و ترك هذا المنتدى و ترك بصمة بيضاء له ...







حينها تتذكر كل شيء و تبدأ بالشهيق و ستذرف الدموع ...







بعدها ستفرح اذا كان عندك موضوع افاد الجميع ...

و ستندم اذا زعلت احد في الردود ...

ستخرج من المنتدى و تقول.. اين الأصدقاء ؟! 

ليتني اتواصل معهم ...

و اكلمهم مثل الايام التي مضت ...

تخيل 





و


تخيل 




ــــــــــــ•(-• واخيرا •-)•ــــــــــــ 



اجعل الكل يتكلم عنك بسيرة طيبة حتى بعد عشر سنوات ...

تخيلوا وقولوا لي ما هو شعوركم 

منقول​


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: تخيل؛؛؛؛ أنك دخلت المنتدى بعد ؛؛؛؛؛؛عش10 ر سنوات ؛؛؛؛؛انقطاع؟؟؟؟!!!*

*ميرسىىى اوووووووى 
على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: تخيل؛؛؛؛ أنك دخلت المنتدى بعد ؛؛؛؛؛؛عش10 ر سنوات ؛؛؛؛؛انقطاع؟؟؟؟!!!*

اجعل الكل يتكلم عنك بسيرة طيبة حتى بعد عشر سنوات ...

جورجينا
شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: تخيل؛؛؛؛ أنك دخلت المنتدى بعد ؛؛؛؛؛؛عش10 ر سنوات ؛؛؛؛؛انقطاع؟؟؟؟!!!*

موضوع رائع جورجينا
ميرسى ليكى
خدمتك و مواضيعك مميزة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## zama (28 يونيو 2009)

أحلى تقييم لأحلى موضوع ..
موضوع مؤثر جداً لكن أكيد مش هيحصل فراق ..

ولا يبقى إلا الكلمة الطيبة..
أشكرك على الموضوع المميز..


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج للتكرار​*


 
شكرا كتير ليكى يا دونا 

كنت بدور على الموضوع ده كتير 

بس مالقتهوش 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
​


----------



## white rose (29 يونيو 2009)

*ياه يا كوكو

حسيت قلبي انكسر لما قريت كلماتك

و تخيلت حالي بهالموقف و عجيب شو حسي

هاي و انا لسا ما صارلي كتير معكن بالمنتدى و تعلقت فيكن و هيك حسيت

كيف لكان لو بعدين !!!!!!!!!:smi411:

يا رب ما نترك المنتدى ابدا و نبقى دايما اخوة و اهل و احباب​*


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

روعة ها الموضوع ياكوكو ..وبصراحة انا مبسوطة اننا اشتركنا فيه هذا يدل على أهمية الموضوع والتخاطر الفكري المميز وربنا يباركك يابطل ....وأنا بصراحة أحبكم وتعودت عليكم وانني حين لن أراكم لأسباب خارجة عن ارادتنا ....انني سوف أحزن وسأشتاق لكل واح منكم يا أحبائي ...كثيراً




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أحلى تقييم لأحلى موضوع ..
> موضوع مؤثر جداً لكن أكيد مش هيحصل فراق ..
> 
> ولا يبقى إلا الكلمة الطيبة..
> أشكرك على الموضوع المميز..


 
ميرررسى على مروووورك يا مينا  ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *ياه يا كوكو​*
> 
> *حسيت قلبي انكسر لما قريت كلماتك*​
> *و تخيلت حالي بهالموقف و عجيب شو حسي*​
> ...


 

اميــــــــــــن يارب

ميرررسى على مروووورك يا الورده البيضا  ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> روعة ها الموضوع ياكوكو ..وبصراحة انا مبسوطة اننا اشتركنا فيه هذا يدل على أهمية الموضوع والتخاطر الفكري المميز وربنا يباركك يابطل ....وأنا بصراحة أحبكم وتعودت عليكم وانني حين لن أراكم لأسباب خارجة عن ارادتنا ....انني سوف أحزن وسأشتاق لكل واح منكم يا أحبائي ...كثيراً​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يسعدنى اننا نشترك فى موضوع واحد 

ميرررسى على مروووورك يا جورجينا ​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------

